# Amagers Luca



## lucinde (Oct 13, 2008)

Luca is one year old today; o)


----------



## Ivans2605 (Oct 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Luca


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Luca


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

SNOGALICIOUS!!!! Handsome AND sweet...if only he were human.....


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUCA!!


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday gorgeous!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Ahh! Happy Birthday Luca! She is beautiful! (A girl I assume?)


----------



## lucinde (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks.. A boy;o)


----------

